# CC Ecosse (West) ride - Sat 19th Jan



## Rasmus (7 Jan 2013)

So, we've had a number of route suggestion and expressions of interest in the other thread, it's time to set up the ride. After some voting and discussion, the route has now been decided. Details as follows:


*The Ride* - From Glasgow on the NCN 7 cyclepath to Balloch/Loch Lomond, returning on road over the Queens View and taking the Kelvinside path into town
*Meeting place* - in front of the "Armadillo" at the SECC (here), starting at 10 am. Navigational aid can be provided from elsewhere in the city centre for non-locals, if required
*Route* - Mapped out here. Distance approximately 70 km / 43 miles.
*Terrain* - The cyclepath to Balloch is almost pancake flat. There then follows some lumps before the long-ish climb to Queens View. Downhill from there to Maryhill and then flat again for the final stretch.
*Ride time* - Approximately 4 hours, excluding stops
*Stops* - Cake can be had at the Gateway Centre at the shores of Loch Lomond (km 32). Liquid refreshments can also be had at the Carbeth Inn (km 53)
The 3 key rules of CC Ecosse Forum Rides will apply:


*NO ONE* gets left behind
*ANY BIKE* will do
There *WILL BE CAKE*
*Attended *
Rasmus
Fokker
GBC
Edwardoka
mr messy
Andy Richards
Harry_Palmer79

*Chickened out*
Col3562
Seamab
Tug benson
ianjmcd
Scoosh 
Jazloc


----------



## Edwardoka (7 Jan 2013)

Looks good; thanks for setting this up.
Voted!


----------



## Col5632 (7 Jan 2013)

Thanks for putting the ride up Rasmus, I've voted 

Not totally sure if my legs are up to the challenge yet but ill give it a bash


----------



## mr messy (7 Jan 2013)

Loop over Tak sounds good to me....that way i can "bale" into work before the climb
Not sure about Falkirk wheel, this little donkey is even worse on the dusty road


----------



## Edwardoka (7 Jan 2013)

Rasmus said:


> over the Crow Road





Rasmus said:


> *NO ONE* gets left behind





mr messy said:


> over Tak


 
I hope you're prepared to wait for a while for me to reach the top of the Crow Road


----------



## Rasmus (7 Jan 2013)

I am sure there will be plenty of opportunity for all to have a break and admire the view on the way up.


----------



## Booyaa (7 Jan 2013)

Not sure I will be able to join in folks, had another damn seizure on Thursday when I was out on my bike so not too sure about going out for a group ride at the moment, Some good route options there tough, some that I am pretty sure I would struggle on so some training to be done yet!


----------



## tug benson (7 Jan 2013)

Am up for anything


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (7 Jan 2013)

Not sure I have the legs at the moment for riding up to the sky. Anyway weather permitting I hope to be there.


----------



## Fubar (8 Jan 2013)

Not sure I will have the legs either, not been out on the bike since November - work has pretty much got in the way of everything (I am still there now  at 5am). Have a good ride and I'll hopefully see you on the next one. Regards, Mark


----------



## tug benson (8 Jan 2013)

Aren't you singed up for the Etape mark?


----------



## Rasmus (8 Jan 2013)

At the moment the poll is tied between Loch Lomond and Eaglesham moor, so I went ahead and plotted a possible route for the latter here. 82 km and a fairly healthy amount of climbing, although most of it is at low gradient.


----------



## Edwardoka (8 Jan 2013)

O'er the Ardochrig! Cheeky climb that one. Bobbin Cafe in Newmilns for the cake stop?


----------



## Rasmus (8 Jan 2013)

I have never been down those parts before, so I just plotted something that looked interesting on the map...

Newmilns looks a very suitable place for the cake stop.


----------



## Col5632 (8 Jan 2013)

I don't know much over the west so ill just go with whatever gets agreed on 

Only request i make is somewhere to park my car


----------



## Seamab (8 Jan 2013)

I'm hoping to come along. Unfortunately, i'm nursing bruised ribs etc... after a spill off the bike last Friday. Hopefully, it will be better by 10 days or so and hopefully also the mild weather may still be here.

Remember the last Kilmacolm ride didn't get back to Xscape until after 4pm and i think we left at 10.30am. So we might need to be careful about time management and eat the cakes quicker!

GBC describes much of the Eaglesham route in his "Strathaven Circular" thread. I'm sure he mentioned something about a minor road closure until Feb. I'd be keen to avoid the A71.

The Loch Lomond ride is probably the best option to cater for all abilities/fitness but personally i'd prefer a hill or three...


----------



## Rasmus (9 Jan 2013)

Good thinking, seamab - I had completely forgotten about that thread. I looked at the South Lanarkshire council website, and there is indeed mention of Scottish Power roadworks in that area. If weather allows I might be going for a recce ride this weekend.

It is possible to avoid the A71 by turning off just after Moscow, but it comes at the price of a few more miles and climbs.

Another alternative that just popped into my head would be to loop back towards Glasgow westwards, via Stewarton and Neilston. This would be a shorter ride (~65-70 km), which would perhaps be more appropriate given the amount of available daylight.

Can someone advise the non-locals about car parking options? I'm fairly clueless in that area.


----------



## GBC (9 Jan 2013)

I've been trying to motivate myself to put my name down for this run, as, like some others here, I'm not sure what I've got in the legs at the moment. I was out for a 25 miler on Sunday which was fine, but before that, the last time the bike was out in anger was early November. I have been playing on the turbo trainer though, so hopefully that will have done some good.
The road works that Seamab mentioned are at the 54 Km mark on the map, which does kind of screw it unless we head for the A71. Seamab mentions that he's not keen on that and I can appreciate where he is coming from. Ramus's suggestion of heading west and coming back through Stewarton would be good, although I did a run last year which included the Neilston to Stewarton road and it was in a hell of a state then - I'd be very surprised if anything much has been done about it since.
Another option would be to take the Glasgow road out of Stewarton (B769) and then cut over to the A77 at Newton Mearns. From there, the 77 has cycle lanes/ bus lanes for most of the way back into town.
I'd be happy with either this or Loch Lomond, but would probably lean towards Loch Lomond if pushed, if only because I've never done it.
I can't help with car parking in town Colin, but if we do the Eaglesham Moor run, I would intend to join the gang near the 6 Km mark on Clarkston Road as I live very close by. If you, or anyone else, wanted to park there, there's plenty of on-street parking available.


----------



## Rasmus (9 Jan 2013)

Looking at the map I have realized once again why I tend to not go out southwards from the city - there is simply too much urban cycling involved before the open countryside is reached. So, if doing a route out there, I think starting somewhere in the vicinity of Clarkson sounds like a good plan - but perhaps waiting until the roadworks are finished would be optimal?

Deviating once again from my original route suggestions, I have come up with a plan combining the "not sure how my legs are" sentiment with the "wouldn't mind a wee hill" crowd: Outbound to Balloch/Loch Lomond on the NCN 7 cyclepath, and inbound on road via the back road to Croftamie and the Queens View climb. This climb is pretty gentle, but still enough to keep it interesting. Quite scenic, too. We can hop onto the Kelvinside path in Maryhill to avoid traffic on the last bit into town. I believe this is tarmac all the way to Kelvingrove Park.

route map here (on road for the gravel section of NCN7 - although I think you'll be OK on a road bike even on the gravel bits).

There's loads of parking spaces at the SECC or across the Clyde at the Science Centre - I don't think they're free, though.


----------



## Col5632 (9 Jan 2013)

That looks like a good route @Rasmus


----------



## Pat "5mph" (9 Jan 2013)

Guys, SECC charges £ 6.00 for parking. Science Centre I'm not sure, think it's free, maybe there is a time limit on it. Maybe the BBC lets you park free?
There is a new car park that charges only £ 3.00 all day just before the North Rotunda.
Enjoy the ride: I will be working that Saturday


----------



## GBC (9 Jan 2013)

Sounds good to me Rasmus, although I'm a bit suspicious of your 'gentle climb'
I'd certainly agree though, that if we go south some time, starting either in Clarkston or Newton Mearns would make a lot of sense.


----------



## GBC (9 Jan 2013)

On the south of the river, there's also plenty of on-street parking in the nearby Tradeston Industrial Estate, between Paisley Road West and M8.


----------



## redcard (9 Jan 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Guys, SECC charges £ 6.00 for parking. Science Centre I'm not sure, think it's free, maybe there is a time limit on it. Maybe the BBC lets you park free?
> There is a new car park that charges only £ 3.00 all day just before the North Rotunda.
> Enjoy the ride: I will be working that Saturday



Pretty sure the Science Centre is £3 for the day


----------



## Scoosh (9 Jan 2013)

I'm a bit disconcerted by a couple of things:

for this time of the 'season', I think the routes are a bit long 
if Rasmus reckons they are 'Hard' ... 
I'm 'bent now and struggling to get up anything hillier than a billiard table ... 
my mathematical ability seems to have deserted me
I've managed one ride to Linlithgow this year (pretty flat 57km) and have only done about 300km since Mrs Scoosh had her 'off' in August. Fit  I am not. 
Maybe I'll just have to wait a bit before I can join you all again on the road .... 
Have a good ride and Ride Safe !


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (9 Jan 2013)

Looks good to me, will give it a try,will have an extra 14 miles to add cos will ride to start and home again,my poor legs


----------



## zizou (9 Jan 2013)

If wanting somewhere to meet to go for a ride on the southside then Pollok Park is a good option - close enough to the centre to cycle too (with a cyclepath that goes through it) plus free parking. If you were to meet there then head out the gate right Pollokshaws road to Thornliebank then the Stewarton road it will be about 5 miles until you are on the segregated path that goes along the A77 which you can then head down. Although a more pleasant route would be Pollok Park and heading over Barrhead way and then going up past the dams (not on the busy Aurs road though, there are a couple of much quieter alternatives) then taking a right on the road that goes to Stewarton. After a few miles of that you can then cross the moor and join up with the A77 - head back along that to Pollok Park and that would be a ride of about 30 miles, hilly first half then downhill for the last 10 miles or if you go over past whitelee windfarm to Eaglesham then add another 10-15 miles and another hill onto that.

btw the A77 and the road past the windfarm is (surprisingly enough!) very exposed to the wind so always best to decided what direction to do any routes on the day.


----------



## Seamab (9 Jan 2013)

Seems like a nice compromise Rasmus. On the way back is that the road past the Carbeth Inn? I recall being there in my yoof ...If so, it might be a good stopping point.


----------



## Seamab (9 Jan 2013)

zizou said:


> If wanting somewhere to meet to go for a ride on the southside then Pollok Park is a good option - close enough to the centre to cycle too (with a cyclepath that goes through it) plus free parking. If you were to meet there then head out the gate right Pollokshaws road to Thornliebank then the Stewarton road it will be about 5 miles until you are on the segregated path that goes along the A77 which you can then head down. Although a more pleasant route would be Pollok Park and heading over Barrhead way and then going up past the dams (not on the busy Aurs road though, there are a couple of much quieter alternatives) then taking a right on the road that goes to Stewarton. After a few miles of that you can then cross the moor and join up with the A77 - head back along that to Pollok Park and that would be a ride of about 30 miles, hilly first half then downhill for the last 10 miles or if you go over past whitelee windfarm to Eaglesham then add another 10-15 miles and another hill onto that.
> 
> btw the A77 and the road past the windfarm is (surprisingly enough!) very exposed to the wind so always best to decided what direction to do any routes on the day.



That sounds like a good route Zizou. Any chance you could post up a wee route of the quiet Barrhead option for those of us who have little knowledge of the area? I have parked in Pollok Park before for a ride with no problems. Lots of space early in the day.


----------



## Seamab (9 Jan 2013)

When in Glasgow City Centre we usually park up beside the Piping Centre at Cowcaddens. There's a cark park just round the corner that charges a flat £5 for the day. Return by 7pm.


----------



## Rasmus (10 Jan 2013)

GBC said:


> Sounds good to me Rasmus, although I'm a bit suspicious of your 'gentle climb'


I guess I cannot blame you for that . Would it help if I said that I usually tackle this climb from the other side as it's steeper that way? 



Seamab said:


> On the way back is that the road past the Carbeth Inn? I recall being there in my yoof ...If so, it might be a good stopping point.


 
Yes, I believe it is. I also researched the existence of this cafe next to the Loch Lomond Shores centre in Balloch.


----------



## zizou (10 Jan 2013)

Seamab said:


> That sounds like a good route Zizou. Any chance you could post up a wee route of the quiet Barrhead option for those of us who have little knowledge of the area? I have parked in Pollok Park before for a ride with no problems. Lots of space early in the day.


 
I've made a bit of an arse of the route through Pollok (mainly the roundabout Braidcroft - Barrhead - Brockburn road ....this can get very busy and i would normally avoid it if i could) but this is the general direction. If you were going to go by Whitelee windfarm (which i havent mapped out) then i'd recommend taking the turn off just before getting you go into Eaglesham...Kirkton moor road i think it is called. It is a quiet singletrack road and goes past a golf club, nice views over Glasgow then brings you out near Newton Mearns.

http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2054783

Looking at it the route there is a bit more urban cycling than i thought there would be leaving from Pollok park - about a third is urban. The A77 from Newton Mearns onwards has a cycle lane and is mostly downhill so it isn't that unpleasant but at the same time it is not as good for a social cycle ride as a nice quiet country road.


----------



## Col5632 (10 Jan 2013)

I think my favourite route so far is the possible loch lomond one leaving from SECC


----------



## Rasmus (10 Jan 2013)

I agree, Col, so if there are no objections I shall close the poll, edit the OP accordingly, and begin counting attendees.


----------



## GBC (10 Jan 2013)

Great!! Weather, age, and infirmities permitting, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Col5632 (10 Jan 2013)

Here's hoping we don't get the cold spell that is meant to be hitting scotland soon


----------



## tug benson (10 Jan 2013)

oh its going to be cold


----------



## Rasmus (10 Jan 2013)

BBC long range forecasts suggests anywhere from zero to +9 degrees.

But yes, it does look likely that the thick gloves will be required.


----------



## GBC (10 Jan 2013)

Cold, but quite possibly dry and fine according to the Met Office. Probably a day for the third glove


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (10 Jan 2013)

I will keep warm with pushing my bike up the hills


----------



## tug benson (10 Jan 2013)

We can always warm up by finding a decent hill


----------



## Get In The Van (10 Jan 2013)

looks a nice route, work again means i cannot make this trip, have fun and take some pics


----------



## tug benson (10 Jan 2013)

Looks a great wee route, lets hope it stays dry


----------



## Scoosh (11 Jan 2013)

Important Edit: _Should_ Weather, family, lungs and legs etc all lining up in agreement  - I'll try for this one - my longest 'bent ride to date ... 

I can keep Fokker company pushing up the hills ...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Jan 2013)

Scoosh said:


> _Should _Weather, family, lungs and legs etc all lining up in agreement  - I'll try for this one - my longest 'bent ride to date ...
> 
> I can keep Fokker company pushing up the hills ...


Want a detailed ride report and loads of pictures ... please? 
Wish I wasn't working!


----------



## Col5632 (11 Jan 2013)

Scoosh said:


> _Should _Weather, family, lungs and legs etc all lining up in agreement  - I'll try for this one - my longest 'bent ride to date ...
> 
> I can keep Fokker company pushing up the hills ...


 
Glad to hear you might be able to make it along, my attendance all depends on weather and money but im about 99% sure ill make it along


----------



## Rasmus (11 Jan 2013)

Excellent, scoosh! We may need to do a little more on-road riding on the outbound leg - I believe there are a couple of non-bent compatible access gates on the cyclepath in Kilpatrick and Bowling.


----------



## tug benson (11 Jan 2013)

Young jaz not clocked in yet?


----------



## Rasmus (11 Jan 2013)

tug benson said:


> Young jaz not clocked in yet?


I suspect he might be too busy with his new career as a Youtube sensation


----------



## Col5632 (11 Jan 2013)

tug benson said:


> Young jaz not clocked in yet?


 
I messaged him and asked if he was going but he said hes having bottom bracket problems and wanted it fixed first


----------



## ianjmcd (11 Jan 2013)

he is not having a lot of luck with that triban


----------



## Col5632 (11 Jan 2013)

ianjmcd said:


> he is not having a lot of luck with that triban


 
Yeah i said that to him, makes me wonder if getting one is such a good idea now


----------



## Andy Richards (11 Jan 2013)

Hello,
I hope to make this one. To be honest it will be nice to ride an area that Ive not ridden before. Has the route and start time been decided yet ?


Andy


----------



## Rasmus (11 Jan 2013)

Hi Andy

Good stuff. Start time and route have been updated in the first post of the thread. Meet at 10 am at the SECC.


----------



## Scoosh (11 Jan 2013)

Rasmus said:


> Meet at 10 am at the SECC.


... where no doubt the lovely Pat will have steaming hot ultra-high caffeine available for us all !


----------



## Scoosh (11 Jan 2013)

Rasmus said:


> Excellent, scoosh! We may need to do a little more on-road riding on the outbound leg - I believe there are a couple of non-bent compatible access gates on the cyclepath in Kilpatrick and Bowling.


Don't go changing anything route-wise just 'cos I'm bent - unless it's changing the restrictions on certain bikes not being able to access the cyclepaths !

In any case there are enough people to assist many of us to get through narrow gates ...  


... then we can get the bikes through


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Jan 2013)

Scoosh said:


> ... where no doubt the lovely Pat will have steaming hot ultra-high caffeine available for us all !


My shift start at 10 that day: it is a "build up" day, that means I will be in an area restricted to the public, setting up my mobile coffee units for the event starting on the Sunday.
I am not sure if the main coffee shop will be opened. I will find out, if so youse could maybe meet at 9.30 and I will offer coffee all round


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Jan 2013)

ianjmcd said:


> he is not having a lot of luck with that triban


Maybe if he stops thinkering with it?


----------



## ianjmcd (11 Jan 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Maybe if he stops thinkering with it?


 
tinkering or as we like to call it fettling is as much a part of being a cyclist as actually getting on it


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (11 Jan 2013)

Put me down as TBC, I might make it.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Jan 2013)

ianjmcd said:


> tinkering or as we like to call it fettling is as much a part of being a cyclist as actually getting on it


Aye, if you have a back up bike or two for when the fettling goes pear shaped


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (11 Jan 2013)

While there's lots of people from Glasgow here, would someone be up for accompanying me on a ride out to Decathlon tomorrow to have the bike fixed? http://goo.gl/maps/mLGZG


----------



## Rasmus (11 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> While there's lots of people from Glasgow here, would someone be up for accompanying me on a ride out to Decathlon tomorrow to have the bike fixed? http://goo.gl/maps/mLGZG


I might. What sort of time?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (11 Jan 2013)

Rasmus said:


> I might. What sort of time?


 
Any time after mid day suits me.


----------



## Rasmus (11 Jan 2013)

OK. I have some errands in the city centre, but could use a couple of things from Decathlon as well. I need to be home by 130 pm. We can meet in the city centre, or in the east end - whichever suits the route you take.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (11 Jan 2013)

Rasmus said:


> OK. I have some errands in the city centre, but could use a couple of things from Decathlon as well. I need to be home by 130 pm. We can meet in the city centre, or in the east end - whichever suits the route you take.


 
I've never been out there on my bike, only been in car along the M8. Do you know the best way to go? I'd prefer meeting in the City Center, that's the only place in Glasgow that I know


----------



## Rasmus (11 Jan 2013)

No problem. Meet near the taxi rank on the west side of Queen St station (Dundas St) at 12 (or earlier if you can make it)? It's very simple navigation out to Decathlon on Duke St->Carntyne Rd.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (11 Jan 2013)

Rasmus said:


> No problem. Meet near the taxi rank on the west side of Queen St station (Dundas St) at 12 (or earlier if you can make it)? It's very simple navigation out to Decathlon on Duke St->Carntyne Rd.


 
Sounds good to me. I'll just come along Paisley Road West into Glasgow. I would have been able to come earlier but the Decathlon person told me that the bike repair shop won't open until 12 tomorrow.


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (11 Jan 2013)

I might be able to make this too (depending on how my legs/head feel after the ceilidh I'm attending on the 18th) 

As my folks live in Dumbarton, I might do the Glasgow to Loch Lomond leg then double back to the Rock from there if that's ok... Also I've not ridden that kind of distance yet (just started commuting last October) and I'm not sure if my legs would get me up the climb on the way back! (University Avenue is my idea of a hill at the moment!)


----------



## Rasmus (11 Jan 2013)

Harry_Palmer79 said:


> I might be able to make this too (depending on how my legs/head feel after the ceilidh I'm attending on the 18th)
> 
> As my folks live in Dumbarton, I might do the Glasgow to Loch Lomond leg then double back to the Rock from there if that's ok... Also I've not ridden that kind of distance yet (just started commuting last October) and I'm not sure if my legs would get me up the climb on the way back! (University Avenue is my idea of a hill at the moment!)


 
Everyone is welcome for any subset of the distance, so fear not! 

I don't think any bit of the route is much steeper than Uni Ave, just a bit longer is all .

Btw, if you're commuting this way, you pass right by my office every day


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Jan 2013)

Harry_Palmer79 said:


> I might be able to make this too (depending on how my legs/head feel after the ceilidh I'm attending on the 18th)
> 
> As my folks live in Dumbarton, I might do the Glasgow to Loch Lomond leg then double back to the Rock from there if that's ok... Also I've not ridden that kind of distance yet (just started commuting last October) and I'm not sure if my legs would get me up the climb on the way back! (University Avenue is my idea of a hill at the moment!)


You will be fine!
Done it for the first time last summer, never did more than 20 miles at a stretch before, on a heavy bike to boot.
Must have been the vision of MDB disappearing into the distance that helped me up the hill back from Luss


----------



## Seamab (11 Jan 2013)

zizou said:


> I've made a bit of an arse of the route through Pollok (mainly the roundabout Braidcroft - Barrhead - Brockburn road ....this can get very busy and i would normally avoid it if i could) but this is the general direction. If you were going to go by Whitelee windfarm (which i havent mapped out) then i'd recommend taking the turn off just before getting you go into Eaglesham...Kirkton moor road i think it is called. It is a quiet singletrack road and goes past a golf club, nice views over Glasgow then brings you out near Newton Mearns.
> 
> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2054783
> 
> Looking at it the route there is a bit more urban cycling than i thought there would be leaving from Pollok park - about a third is urban. The A77 from Newton Mearns onwards has a cycle lane and is mostly downhill so it isn't that unpleasant but at the same time it is not as good for a social cycle ride as a nice quiet country road.



Thanks Zizou. Maybe too many busy roads.
After a bit of investigation it seems that from Pollok Park there is a quieter alternative. Leaving Pollok Park toward Paisley on the NCN once under the M77 on Damshot Rd. there is a signed cycle route(apparently) south to Silverburn shopping centre then onwards using the Brock Burn path which will take you to Darnley and onto Corselet Rd from which you can enter the "Dams to Darnley" country park at Waukmill Glen. Presumably from there you can exit to Newton Mearns and onto the A77 cycle lane.

Might be useful for a future ride.


----------



## glasgowjim (11 Jan 2013)

I really must make an attempt to get to one of these rides sometime, or even better still, now that I've got a few miles under my belt i should be organising one as i know loads of great routes in and around Glasgow.


----------



## Brandane (11 Jan 2013)

Another weekend worker here, so won't be able to do this one. Have a good day out and I hope the weather is kind to you!


----------



## Rasmus (11 Jan 2013)

glasgowjim said:


> I really must make an attempt to get to one of these rides sometime, or even better still, now that I've got a few miles under my belt i should be organising one as i know loads of great routes in and around Glasgow.


Why not do both?


----------



## mr messy (11 Jan 2013)

Scoosh said:


> Important Edit: _Should_ Weather, family, lungs and legs etc all lining up in agreement  - I'll try for this one - my longest 'bent ride to date ...
> 
> I can keep Fokker company pushing up the hills ...


 
Will be my first CC ride and will be happy if can hang onto your slipstream


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (12 Jan 2013)

mr messy said:


> Will be my first CC ride and will be happy if can hang onto your slipstream


 
Can you draft behind a recumbent?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (12 Jan 2013)

Sorry @Rasmus, don't think I'll make it today. It's cold and I'm ill  Sorry 

Edit: Scratch that. _I might make it out_, I'll see how I feel in an hour.

Edit #2 - I will make it. See you at 12. I might be a bit late though


----------



## Rasmus (12 Jan 2013)

I can report that Jazloc has now had his wheels exchanged on warranty (again), and he therefore has no excuse not to come on the ride.


----------



## tug benson (12 Jan 2013)

Am sure when they check youtube and see that he has been off roading it they`ll be right on the phone to get the wheels back


----------



## Rasmus (13 Jan 2013)

I just rode my new n+1 home from the store  .

I'm now very much hoping for good weather so I can take it out for a proper workout. Summer can't come soon enough!


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (13 Jan 2013)

Rasmus said:


> I just rode my new n+1 home from the store  .
> 
> I'm now very much hoping for *good weather* so I can take it out for a proper workout. Summer can't come soon enough!


----------



## Col5632 (13 Jan 2013)

Rasmus said:


> I just rode my new n+1 home from the store  .
> 
> I'm now very much hoping for good weather so I can take it out for a proper workout. Summer can't come soon enough!


 
Glad to hear it you got it today


----------



## Scoosh (13 Jan 2013)

Rasmus said:


> I just rode my new n+1 home from the store  .
> 
> I'm now very much hoping for good weather so I can take it out for a proper workout. Summer can't come soon enough!


"Houston CC Ecosse - We have a problem." 




 Hope you have many happy kms together !


----------



## zizou (13 Jan 2013)

Rasmus said:


> I just rode my new n+1 home from the store  .
> 
> I'm now very much hoping for good weather so I can take it out for a proper workout. Summer can't come soon enough!


 
Looks good, on a related point is is good to see Peugeot making bikes again...they were crazy to stop considering the heritage they have in the sport!


----------



## HLaB (13 Jan 2013)

Rasmus said:


> I just rode my new n+1 home from the store  .
> 
> I'm now very much hoping for good weather so I can take it out for a proper workout. Summer can't come soon enough!


Looks good but fit mud guards (Crud's should fit) or you'll be waiting indefinitely


----------



## Rasmus (13 Jan 2013)

zizou said:


> Looks good, on a related point is is good to see Peugeot making bikes again...they were crazy to stop considering the heritage they have in the sport!


 
I believe it's not actually Peugout themselves making the bikes - they've licensed the brand out to someone else. I don't much care, though - I still like the bike.



HLaB said:


> Looks good but fit mud guards (Crud's should fit) or you'll be waiting indefinitely


You speak the truth - mudguards are very much on my shopping list


----------



## Get In The Van (13 Jan 2013)

Nice bike and for the cash it looks a great spec! as already stated, nice to see Peugeot 'making' bikes again hopefully not as expensive to repair as their automobiles can be! 

Hope you have many years on it!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Jan 2013)

Hey, congrats on the arrival of your new baby, Rasmus!
I was gonna tell you better fit mudguards asp, HLab beat me to it 
Many happy miles in store for you!


----------



## GBC (14 Jan 2013)

Nice looking bike Rasmus, and I'm sure it must be tempting to bring it out on Saturday.
I went out for a wee run yesterday, 22 miles, on the old Triumph as it's been clamped on the turbo since November, and was desperately in need of some fresh air. I'm thinking of bringing it for the run as it has the slightly wider 1¼ inch tyres and I fitted mudguards last year for the MoK bike challenge. It's only got ten gears though, but with Rasmus's promise of only a gentle hill, that should be plenty There was a bit of snow on the A77 when I was out, just a centimetre or two, but that and a strong head wind made the outward run interesting in a 'baltic' sort of way. I went off without my overshoes, so my feet were wet and freezing, and when I took a drink from the slush coated water bottle at the turn around point, the water was so cold that it gave me a short, but painful, headache. At best it will be cold on Saturday, so I think I'll be trying to rig something up, under a couple of layers, with the Platypus I use for hill walking.
Saturday is still looking good for dry weather, but likely to be very cold.


----------



## Col5632 (15 Jan 2013)

Very cold last night and today, nice shatter of snow in dalgety bay this morning also, hoping for a dry day atleast


----------



## Rasmus (15 Jan 2013)

No snow here in the west, and none forecast all week. Still looking though.


----------



## Col5632 (15 Jan 2013)

Rasmus said:


> No snow here in the west, and none forecast all week. Still looking though.


 
It's meant to snow here some point this weekend


----------



## GBC (15 Jan 2013)

Latest Met Office forecast for Saturday is cloudy with a stiff breeze (15mph) from the south east and after midday, gusts up to 30mph. Windchill factor brings the temperature down to about -6°C.
Five days ahead isn't a particularly accurate forecast so it's much too early to start making judgements but as long as it's reasonably dry and there's no chance of icy roads/ paths, I'll be happy.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (15 Jan 2013)

If I do end up coming on this ride, does anyone here have an issue with the camera?


----------



## Col5632 (15 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> If I do end up coming on this ride, does anyone here have an issue with the camera?


 
I certainly don't


----------



## GBC (15 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> If I do end up coming on this ride, does anyone here have an issue with the camera?


Left face profile only please Jaz, and strictly *NO* side-on shots of the gut


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (15 Jan 2013)

GBC said:


> Left face profile only please Jaz, and strictly *NO* side-on shots of the gut


 
I promise!


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (15 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> If I do end up coming on this ride, does anyone here have an issue with the camera?


 
I will bring a comb


----------



## Col5632 (15 Jan 2013)

Another puncture on the way home tonight, that's 2 in a week  

Must remember to carry spare inner tubes, snow on some roads now too


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (15 Jan 2013)

Col5632 said:


> Another puncture on the way home tonight, that's 2 in a week
> 
> Must remember to carry spare inner tubes, snow on some roads now too


 
Got one yesterday too, hate the bloody things


----------



## tug benson (15 Jan 2013)

Really cold today, well it was when i was out first thing this morning, ended up heading up sheriffmuir, which really wasn`t the best idea.....fine going up not much ice and the sun was out, was planning on coming down the the logie kirk but as i turned right at the sheriffmuir inn, the sun hadn`t got round to that part of the road and it was covered in ice, i knew i was going to fall but i still went down the road.....ater about a minute down i went, elbow is all cut and my sid is killing me...but still i hope to get a wee cycle on tomorrow


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (15 Jan 2013)

tug benson said:


> Really cold today, well it was when i was out first thing this morning, ended up heading up sheriffmuir, which really wasn`t the best idea.....fine going up not much ice and the sun was out, was planning on coming down the the logie kirk but as i turned right at the sheriffmuir inn, the sun hadn`t got round to that part of the road and it was covered in ice, i knew i was going to fall but i still went down the road.....ater about a minute down i went, elbow is all cut and my sid is killing me...but still i hope to get a wee cycle on tomorrow


 
Ouch!  Lets skip to the important part; any damage to the bike?


----------



## tug benson (15 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> Ouch!  Lets skip to the important part; any damage to the bike?


 

bikes fine


----------



## HLaB (15 Jan 2013)

tug benson said:


> Really cold today, well it was when i was out first thing this morning, ended up heading up sheriffmuir, which really wasn`t the best idea.....fine going up not much ice and the sun was out, was planning on coming down the the logie kirk but as i turned right at the sheriffmuir inn, the sun hadn`t got round to that part of the road and it was covered in ice, i knew i was going to fall but i still went down the road.....ater about a minute down i went, elbow is all cut and my sid is killing me...but still i hope to get a wee cycle on tomorrow


Yikes!
I think the most ice nervy time I've had was Cleish. Waited till 10am and a few ours of sun and thought I'd be OK got to a bend near the top, wheel spin, clipless moment  it made for a very nervy descent.
You would have thought I'd learned my lesson but last January me and a mate went up the Tak Ma Doon road, I thought it'd be clear by thee time we got there after 3 hours + of sunshine, wrong  We carefully picked our way through the black ice, got through the ford and got to a long flat section and relaxed (another mistake ), down we went but oddly because of the slow speed we were going it was fun!


----------



## tug benson (15 Jan 2013)

looks like its going to be windy


----------



## tug benson (15 Jan 2013)

HLaB said:


> Yikes!
> I think the most ice nervy time I've had was Cleish. Waited till 10am and a few ours of sun and thought I'd be OK got to a bend near the top, wheel spin, clipless moment  it made for a very nervy descent.
> You would have thought I'd learned my lesson but last January me and a mate went up the Tak Ma Doon road, I thought it'd be clear by thee time we got there after 3 hours + of sunshine, wrong  We carefully picked our way through the black ice, got through the ford and got to a long flat section and relaxed (another mistake ), down we went but oddly because of the slow speed we were going it was fun!


 

I only have myself to blame for a falling, i should never have went up sheriffmuir, i was having a wee nice cycle around stirling yet i felt i needed to climb sheriffmuir.....am just worried abut some of the climbs in the tour o the borders sportive and a wee bit worried that my hill climbing fitness wont be up for it


----------



## HLaB (15 Jan 2013)

tug benson said:


> I only have myself to blame for a falling, i should never have went up sheriffmuir, i was having a wee nice cycle around stirling yet i felt i needed to climb sheriffmuir.....am just worried abut some of the climbs in the tour o the borders sportive and a wee bit worried that my hill climbing fitness wont be up for it


If you are even thinking about climbs like Sheriffmuir you'll be fine come the ToB. April is a long way off if you keep your body sound


----------



## Seamab (15 Jan 2013)

tug benson said:


> Really cold today, well it was when i was out first thing this morning, ended up heading up sheriffmuir, which really wasn`t the best idea.....fine going up not much ice and the sun was out, was planning on coming down the the logie kirk but as i turned right at the sheriffmuir inn, the sun hadn`t got round to that part of the road and it was covered in ice, i knew i was going to fall but i still went down the road.....ater about a minute down i went, elbow is all cut and my sid is killing me...but still i hope to get a wee cycle on tomorrow



Sorry to hear about your tumble. I had one 12 days ago now and came down on heavily on my side. It's only now beginning to get marginally better. My ribs are still very sore although i can almost walk now instead of hobbling. No ice involved. The chain came off my s/s as i stood up to accelerate at the bottom of a hill. Next thing i knew was hitting the tarmac. Hope you heal quicker than me.

I rarely go cycling now if it's been frosty and if i do, i'll stick to the main roads which will have been gritted. I had a fall on the ice a couple of years back at slow speed (turning a corner at a junction on a supposedly gritted road!) and it was sore enough to put me off.

I tried a wee shot on the turbo today keeping it nice and easy. It was a bit painful. I don't think i'll be coming on Saturday - can't take the chance off another off until i'm properly healed. Don't think Mrs. S will allow it. By the look of it the weather may force cancellation.


----------



## Col5632 (16 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> Got one yesterday too, hate the bloody things



Sure are, made worse when it's cold, dark and you just want to get home after a long day at work



Seamab said:


> Sorry to hear about your tumble. I had one 12 days ago now and came down on heavily on my side. It's only now beginning to get marginally better. My ribs are still very sore although i can almost walk now instead of hobbling. No ice involved. The chain came off my s/s as i stood up to accelerate at the bottom of a hill. Next thing i knew was hitting the tarmac. Hope you heal quicker than me.
> 
> I rarely go cycling now if it's been frosty and if i do, i'll stick to the main roads which will have been gritted. I had a fall on the ice a couple of years back at slow speed (turning a corner at a junction on a supposedly gritted road!) and it was sore enough to put me off.
> 
> I tried a wee shot on the turbo today keeping it nice and easy. It was a bit painful. I don't think i'll be coming on Saturday - can't take the chance off another off until i'm properly healed. Don't think Mrs. S will allow it. By the look of it the weather may force cancellation.



I have a feeling you will be right about the weather but I'm playing it by year for the weekend, doesn't look hopeful though, hope you heal soon though, take it easy until then


----------



## Rasmus (16 Jan 2013)

Ouch! Good to hear you are both on the mend from your crashes.

Two options to modify the ride should the forecast of low temperature and strong SE winds prove accurate:

1: Reverse direction, avoiding a headwind on the main climb.
2: Ride both out and back on the cyclepaths, avoiding treacherous road conditions.


----------



## GBC (16 Jan 2013)

Met Office have backed off on the wind and are now saying 10mph from the East with no gusts. Temperature, including wind chill is now up to a balmy -4°C. The weather on the day doesn't look too bad, but my concern would be that the light snow forecast for Friday pm has frozen over.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (16 Jan 2013)

Ice on the cyclepaths might be worse than on road


----------



## GBC (16 Jan 2013)

Fokker said:


> Ice on the cyclepaths might be worse than on road


Very likely Fokker. The chances of them having been gritted are minimal, and even if they have, I'm not sure that there will have been enough traffic on a Saturday morning to activate the salt.


----------



## Get In The Van (16 Jan 2013)

If its anything like what it is here in West Lothian, the roads are murder with the light snow freezing over night. the forecast also doesn't show a let up in the sub zero temps meaning little chance of a thaw, take care when you're out on the run.

can we organise the next trip in Gran Canaria or something like that? its got hills as well for all the mountain goats and plenty of cafe stops!


----------



## Rasmus (16 Jan 2013)

We shall see if any show arrives on Friday... If it stays dry there should be no issues.


----------



## GBC (16 Jan 2013)

You're absolutely right to be cautious of the forecast Rasmus, they're very often wrong, or over-stated. At present they're rating the chance of snow at 60%, so not much more than evens - I'm still hoping for a good day


----------



## Scoosh (16 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> Got one yesterday too, hate the bloody things


What's wrong with inner tubes ?


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (17 Jan 2013)

My chain broke this morning at Queens Park. Pushed bike into work and now need to see what damage is after a coffee


----------



## Col5632 (17 Jan 2013)

Fokker said:


> My chain broke this morning at Queens Park. Pushed bike into work and now need to see what damage is after a coffee


 
Thats unlucky, seems like we are all having a bit of bad luck recently


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (17 Jan 2013)

The current forecast on the BBC doesn't seem to be predicting rain or snow for the Glasgow area tomorrow, so (gloved) fingers crossed for Saturday!


----------



## Col5632 (17 Jan 2013)

Harry_Palmer79 said:


> The current forecast on the BBC doesn't seem to be predicting rain or snow for the Glasgow area tomorrow, so (gloved) fingers crossed for Saturday!


 
Meant to be getting snow here tonight and some of sat so my fingers are crossed that they are wrong


----------



## GBC (17 Jan 2013)

Harry_Palmer79 said:


> The current forecast on the BBC doesn't seem to be predicting rain or snow for the Glasgow area tomorrow, so (gloved) fingers crossed for Saturday!


Met Office is positively sunny for Friday now, and dry still for Saturday. Temperature is now up another notch as well at -3°C - I'm not even sure I'll need a jacket at this rate!


----------



## Scoosh (17 Jan 2013)

I'm getting a bit concerned that I might actually have to ride this ...  - err, sorry


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (17 Jan 2013)

Was out for 30 miles today, very cold, icy roads and snow on the hills.


----------



## Scoosh (17 Jan 2013)

I don't do icy roads ...  ... been there, fallen off 

Didn't bounce.


----------



## glasgowjim (17 Jan 2013)

Scoosh said:


> I don't do icy roads ...  ... been there, fallen off


 
No wet or icy roads on the sunny side of the country, all roads are dry here, Tis a bit parky though. -4 on the way to work this morning.


----------



## Edwardoka (17 Jan 2013)

Fokker said:


> My chain broke this morning at Queens Park. Pushed bike into work and now need to see what damage is after a coffee


 
Unlucky! Not only was I visited by the fairy whose merest mention elicits screams of terror, I broke a spoke. Outside Queen's Park.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (17 Jan 2013)

Edwardoka said:


> Unlucky! Not only was I visited by the fairy whose merest mention elicits screams of terror, I broke a spoke. Outside Queen's Park.


Might give the Queens Park a wide berth tomorrow,spooky


----------



## tug benson (17 Jan 2013)

glasgowjim said:


> No wet or icy roads on the sunny side of the country, all roads are dry here, Tis a bit parky though. -4 on the way to work this morning.


 
done 37 mile around stirling this morning, went out to the outskirts and there wasn`t any ice on the roads, roads were dry to, very cold but dry and ice free, i can handle that


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (17 Jan 2013)

I will have to bring the Genesis for the ride on Saturday now.


----------



## Andy Richards (17 Jan 2013)

I still hope to be out on Saturday. I will keep my fingers crossed that the snow stays away and will check here on saturday morning that the rides not been cancelled.

with all the 'mechanicals ' you guys seem to be having I think I will bring a few extra spares just incase its catching

I will be driving over from Falkirk / polmont area is anyone else in my area ? Could offer a lift to some one plus their bike. Where would the best place to park be at that time on a saturday. I dont know Glasgow well at all.


Till Saturday

Andy


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Jan 2013)

Col5632 said:


> Thats unlucky, seems like we are all having a bit of bad luck recently


Not me: all ticking along fine on the cycling front


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (17 Jan 2013)

Fokker said:


> I will have to bring the Genesis for the ride on Saturday now.


 
What kind of Genesis? I commute on a Flyer (the one in my avatar)


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (17 Jan 2013)

Harry_Palmer79 said:


> What kind of Genesis? I commute on a Flyer (the one in my avatar)


Vapour disc


----------



## tug benson (17 Jan 2013)

Andy Richards said:


> I still hope to be out on Saturday. I will keep my fingers crossed that the snow stays away and will check here on saturday morning that the rides not been cancelled.
> 
> with all the 'mechanicals ' you guys seem to be having I think I will bring a few extra spares just incase its catching
> 
> ...


 

Parking at the SECC is £6 a day, or you can park at the science centre for £3 for the day, or you can park on the govan rd, then cross the water at the science centre


----------



## Col5632 (17 Jan 2013)

tug benson said:


> Parking at the SECC is £6 a day, or you can park at the science centre for £3 for the day, or you can park on the govan rd, then cross the water at the science centre


 
Where you going to be parking about?


----------



## ianjmcd (17 Jan 2013)

Not sure if im going to make this recovering from the dreaded novo-virus and have no energy went out yesterday and only managed 10 miles and i felt wiped out


----------



## Andy Richards (18 Jan 2013)

Cheers for the parking info . 
Hope your feeling well enough ianjmcd ....the more the merrier.
How is the snow out west ?
Andy


----------



## Rasmus (18 Jan 2013)

Looks like we're steering clear of the snow, so unless something dramatic happens overnight, the ride will be on.

It will be cold though, so dress appropriately!


----------



## Seamab (18 Jan 2013)

Just confirming my non attendance.

Still sore on the ribs but leg now much better. TBH even if i was 100% i'd be very unlikely to go out cycling in such Baltic conditions. I'd stay indoors on the trainer.

Good luck to those of you that go out - have a safe run and a cake for me.


----------



## tug benson (18 Jan 2013)

Col5632 said:


> Where you going to be parking about?


 
either the science centre or on the roads around govan road, the science centre is just over the water from the SECC


----------



## Edwardoka (18 Jan 2013)

More mechanicals this morning, not helped by the fact that it was so cold. Will give the bike a proper going over tonight and all being well I look forward to meeting you all tomorrow!


----------



## Col5632 (18 Jan 2013)

tug benson said:


> either the science centre or on the roads around govan road, the science centre is just over the water from the SECC


 
Cool, hopefully arrive around the same time so i have somebody to follow


----------



## Get In The Van (18 Jan 2013)

Col, when you get on the M8 take the junc to the left right at the foot of the Kingston Bridge (junc 19) stay in the middle lane and go straight through the lights, stay in the right hand land until you see the next lights (the kingston bridge is right above you) the bridge support will have a huge painting of a swimmer on it, turn right and follow the road, if going to the Science centre go over the squinty bridge, if not stay straight and head into the SECC car park, you can't miss it.
wrap up warm!


----------



## Col5632 (18 Jan 2013)

Get In The Van said:


> Col, when you get on the M8 take the junc to the left right at the foot of the Kingston Bridge (junc 19) stay in the middle lane and go straight through the lights, stay in the right hand land until you see the next lights (the kingston bridge is right above you) the bridge support will have a huge painting of a swimmer on it, turn right and follow the road, if going to the Science centre go over the squinty bridge, if not stay straight and head into the SECC car park, you can't miss it.
> wrap up warm!


 
I can get to the SECC no probs so im sure i should find it 

EDIT: Didnt realise the start time of the ride had changed


----------



## Get In The Van (18 Jan 2013)

No probs, by the way you got snow yet? the clouds are rolling in from the east and we've had a few flurries in the last 30mins. you're roughly the same latitude on the map so thought i'd ask!


----------



## Col5632 (18 Jan 2013)

Get In The Van said:


> No probs, by the way you got snow yet? the clouds are rolling in from the east and we've had a few flurries in the last 30mins. you're roughly the same latitude on the map so thought i'd ask!


 
No had anything yet and im praying we dont get anything, bitter cold wind though


----------



## Rasmus (18 Jan 2013)

Col5632 said:


> EDIT: Didnt realise the start time of the ride had changed


 
Has it?  To my knowledge it's always been 10 am...


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (18 Jan 2013)

Rasmus said:


> Has it?  To my knowledge it's always been 10 am...


Thats what I thought too


----------



## Edwardoka (18 Jan 2013)

Col5632 said:


> No had anything yet and im praying we dont get anything, bitter cold wind though


It's snowing in pretty much the entire UK apart from the Glasgow area 
Everyone in the office has been whimpering about how cold it is outside. I'll shortly be riding home wearing shorts


----------



## tug benson (18 Jan 2013)

Start time has always been 10 am right?


----------



## tug benson (18 Jan 2013)

doubt we are going to get snow now, just a wee bit chilly, but thats fine, just wrap up guys


----------



## Scoosh (18 Jan 2013)

Clear skies, east wind and very, very cold just now.  No sign of snow but serious cold feet here. 

Too Bloomin' Cold (TBC) for me, I'm afraid, guys. 

Wrap up warm, go easy and have a Safe Ride !


----------



## Get In The Van (18 Jan 2013)

Snowing here in West Lothian, coming in from the East, so it may make it over to Glasgow during the night?


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (18 Jan 2013)

Chilly headwind heading home from work. Roads bone dry just a ripper of a wind.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (18 Jan 2013)

Yeah, the roads were dry but it was really really cold. I don't have cold weather kit D:


----------



## Scoosh (18 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> Yeah, the roads were dry but it was really really cold. I don't have cold weather kit D:


You're young - you shouldn't need it  (unless your Mum sees you going out )


----------



## tug benson (18 Jan 2013)

Bought some thermal socks from trespass today, a lot of stuff half price including merino base layers....


----------



## tug benson (18 Jan 2013)

Also a wee drop snow In Alloa


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Jan 2013)

I need to be on duty @SECC at 10 tomorrow morning, maybe bump into some of you on my way in.
Hope the snow stays away.
Have a good ride everybody, don't forget to take pictures!


----------



## Scoosh (18 Jan 2013)

Snowing in Embra now ...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Jan 2013)

Scoosh said:


> Snowing in Embra now ...


Nothing here ... yet!


----------



## edindave (18 Jan 2013)

If you look at http://www.raintoday.co.uk it does seems as if Glasgow is in the eye of the storm, missing out. Perhaps it's only a matter of time though...
If you do get out tomorrow, be safe and have a good ride folks.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Jan 2013)

edindave said:


> If you look at http://www.raintoday.co.uk it does seems as if Glasgow is in the eye of the storm, missing out. Perhaps it's only a matter of time though...
> If you do get out tomorrow, be safe and have a good ride folks.


Snow or not, I'm gonna ride to work


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (19 Jan 2013)

Anyone know how to get to the SECC from Paisley?


----------



## Col5632 (19 Jan 2013)

Well it's snowed a lot over here, it's put me off driving to Glasgow, I won't make it along today guys which I'm gutted about. 

Ride safe guys


----------



## tug benson (19 Jan 2013)

Am the same as col guys


----------



## Andy Richards (19 Jan 2013)

Very little snow in falkirk but feel I am in the minority. I will wait till nine to see if the runs cancelled


Andy


----------



## Rasmus (19 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> Anyone know how to get to the SECC from Paisley?



Go up Paisley Road West until you get to a Toucan Crossing just outside Cessnock subway station (not long after the merger from the road past Ibrox). This is where the NCN7 crosses. Turn left and follow the signs, taking you straight to the SECC.

No snow in Glasgow.


----------



## GBC (19 Jan 2013)

A spring like -0.7 on the south side........


----------



## Andy Richards (19 Jan 2013)

no snow in glasgow....I will be through unless you think it prudent to cancel.

Andy


----------



## Rasmus (19 Jan 2013)

It's a perfectly fine day for a ride - just a bit cold. No need to cancel.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (19 Jan 2013)

I will ride to SECC and decide whether I will carry onwards with the ride from there. See you there


----------



## Col5632 (19 Jan 2013)

Started to snow again here now, was really looking forward to it too


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (19 Jan 2013)

At Loch Lomond


----------



## Scoosh (19 Jan 2013)

Looks just grand - and a good turn-out 

Remember to have a CAKE  for each of us who were unable to come and eat ourselves ... 

DON'T LOOK COL !!!


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (19 Jan 2013)

Looks great, hope you're all having a good time. I slept in


----------



## Scoosh (19 Jan 2013)

^ ^ ^


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (19 Jan 2013)

Scoosh said:


> ^ ^ ^


----------



## Rasmus (19 Jan 2013)

I'm just home after an excellent day out in good company.

To those who invented excuses not to appear: You missed out!

Pictures will come off my phone later, but here's my gps data


----------



## Edwardoka (19 Jan 2013)

An awesome ride with good company - great to meet you all.
Thanks for taking the initiative on this and showing us such a great route, Rasmus!
All in all I'm quite pleased that my broken wheel didn't ruin the ride!
Now to try to get warm again! 

Ed


----------



## Scoosh (19 Jan 2013)

Sound like this is one worth repeating in better weather 

Glad you all had such a good ride  if a little .


----------



## mr messy (19 Jan 2013)

Thoroughly enjoyable ride. Weather was fantastic! Bet the rest of the UK just luv us......


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (19 Jan 2013)

Had a good ride with the peleton,my stats are here somwhere, will try to get pictures off my phone later. Was good to see Pat at the start to wish us good luck on ride. Thank you 

http://app.strava.com/activities/38003617


----------



## arranandy (19 Jan 2013)

Looks like it was a great day out. Unfortunately I have the dreaded manflu so I'm confined to barracks at the moment


----------



## GBC (19 Jan 2013)

A thoroughly enjoyable day on a great route! I say this even though I had a bit of an uncomfortable return leg, much of which was marred by cramp in the quads. Heartfelt thanks to those who hung back with me in support, and particularly Andy with his 'Hand of God' on the hills 
Nice to meet you at last Pat, and there will be a few photos coming up shortly


----------



## Rasmus (19 Jan 2013)

The good group shots were taken on GBC's camera, so I'll just show you a couple of the nice views of the Campsies we got along the way.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (19 Jan 2013)

We was there


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (19 Jan 2013)

Really enjoyed the ride today...was great to meet up with the other six who made it along... and Pat! (cake was a wee bonus) :-) Just a little chilly with the odd patch of ice and my ride was nice and flat (hope the hill wasn't too tough) ;-)


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (19 Jan 2013)

My bike was here


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Jan 2013)

Well done guys! You certainly meant business, bet there wasn't much competition around to scalp 
It wasn't that cold today, after a mile or so on the bike one heats up. Still no snow, he he!
I quite fancy doing Rasmus's route myself, been up to the Loch but came back the same way I went.
Looking forward to see more pictures and a detailed report. 
How did the broken wheel happen?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (19 Jan 2013)

Aww, pics look great and you all look like you had fun - wish I'd made it along now!


----------



## Andy Richards (19 Jan 2013)

It was a nice ride today on a route that I would never have picked out myself.

Not being a particular fan of cyclepaths it was a surprisingly plesant change to ride almost all the way to lomond shores without having to share space with traffic . The ride back was equally enjoyable with some great scenery and a few testing climbs. The low winter sun lit up the snow dusted hills a treat and the clear blue sky defied the reports of snow from other parts  .

I managed to snap a few pics but made the classic mistake.. There are no cake pics !

. . It was really good to meet you all and will be seeing you all again..

from the canal near bowling...




milling around at Lomond Shores





Andy


----------



## Scoosh (19 Jan 2013)

Fokker said:


> We was there
> View attachment 17736


I know Rasmus and can recognise Fokker from his avatar  ... and the rest - do _they_ have names too ?? 

Please


----------



## Edwardoka (20 Jan 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> How did the broken wheel happen?


Happened during my mechanical woes during the week - it held up quite well considering!


----------



## Edwardoka (20 Jan 2013)

Scoosh said:


> I know Rasmus and can recognise Fokker from his avatar   ... and the rest - do _they_ have names too ??
> 
> Please


The chunky fellow wearing a red jersey on the left edge of that picture would be me...


----------



## GBC (20 Jan 2013)

Scoosh said:


> I know Rasmus and can recognise Fokker from his avatar   ... and the rest - do _they_ have names too ??
> 
> Please


Second from the left, wearing a yellow jacket and with a paddle steamer sticking out of my left ear.


----------



## Andy Richards (20 Jan 2013)

I am in the second of fokkers pics . On the left.. in the yellow ,white and black top. Looks like I am about to start dancing for some reason.

Andy


----------



## Edwardoka (20 Jan 2013)

Some more images from the ride...


----------



## Get In The Van (20 Jan 2013)

Andy you still a Clarion member? my local club and i'm looking to join a club this year, are they a decent bunch?


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (20 Jan 2013)

Scoosh said:


> I know Rasmus and can recognise Fokker from his avatar   ... and the rest - do _they_ have names too ??
> 
> Please


 
That's me with the red jacket and glasses


----------



## mr messy (20 Jan 2013)

Scoosh said:


> I know Rasmus and can recognise Fokker from his avatar  ... and the rest - do _they_ have names too ??
> 
> Please


 
....and i'm the only one left, in blue with the manky bike


----------



## GBC (20 Jan 2013)

Unfortunately we didn't get a picture of the whole group together. At Balloch, where the photos were kindly taken by a passerby, Fokker was missing from the first and when we called him in, the second one, as well as being a bit shaky, has missed Mr Messy out at the right hand side. I'm behind the camera in the other two, just before the start of the climb up to Queen's View, .
Oh well.....





L to R : Andy Richards, GBC, Edwardoka, Rasmus, Harry_Palmer79, mr_messy
[edited by Scoosh, so not 100% ]





L to R : Andy Richards, GBC, Fokker, Edwardoka, Rasmus, Harry_Palmer79
[same edit disclaimer !]


----------



## jim55 (20 Jan 2013)

looks good guys ,how was the hills (queens view and just after carbeth inn heading to glasgow ,i think theyr quite hard going by the golf course as well ,i couldnt do them i dont think


----------



## Andy Richards (21 Jan 2013)

Hi get in the van. Yep still a member. Its a great club . Well over 100 members so you are bound to find people you get on with. There is everything from racers...time trialers...cyclocross...track riding...audax ....sportive riding...hillclimbing...muontain biking. There is a kids section and of course there are cafe rides too . Check out the forum ( actually may be members only )or turn up on a Saturday and give it a bash. 
40 miles at 15ish mph is the usual club run wth a faster group and a cafe run either side. 

Andy


----------



## Col5632 (21 Jan 2013)

Gutted i missed what looks like a great ride


----------



## Edwardoka (21 Jan 2013)

jim55 said:


> looks good guys ,how was the hills (queens view and just after carbeth inn heading to glasgow ,i think theyr quite hard going by the golf course as well ,i couldnt do them i dont think


More of a slog than a hard climb (I'd rate it as maybe 20% as difficult as the Mennock Pass or the Crow Road, and I am a terrible climber).

So... when's the next one?


----------



## Get In The Van (21 Jan 2013)

Andy Richards said:


> Hi get in the van. Yep still a member. Its a great club . Well over 100 members so you are bound to find people you get on with. There is everything from racers...time trialers...cyclocross...track riding...audax ....sportive riding...hillclimbing...muontain biking. There is a kids section and of course there are cafe rides too . Check out the forum ( actually may be members only )or turn up on a Saturday and give it a bash.
> 40 miles at 15ish mph is the usual club run wth a faster group and a cafe run either side.
> 
> Andy


 
Cheers Andy, email sent to Clarion to get some more details, hopefully i'll see you on a club ride soon


----------



## Col5632 (21 Jan 2013)

Edwardoka said:


> So... when's the next one?


 
Hopefully soon cause im gutted i missed this one, still snowing here though


----------



## Scoosh (21 Jan 2013)

Cold, windy sleet here too ...


----------



## Get In The Van (21 Jan 2013)

Snows eased off here, but we've took a fair covering of it, can't see me getting out anytime this week! running out of music to listen to on the turbo!


----------



## Scoosh (21 Jan 2013)

Can you edit with L to R names on this post ( #204), please ?


----------



## Edwardoka (21 Jan 2013)

Scoosh said:


> Can you edit with L to R names on this post ( #204), please ?


On the top picture is:
Andy Richards, GBC, Edwardoka, Rasmus, Harry_Palmer79, mr_messy
On the second picture is:
Andy Richards, GBC, Fokker, Edwardoka, Rasmus, Harry_Palmer79


----------



## Teuchter (23 Jan 2013)

I was there... kind of...

Had to do some work on a sailing dinghy located near Balmaha on Saturday afternoon and on the way there I spotted you guys just after 1pm as you were turning right off the main road between Balloch and Drymen a few miles outside Balloch. I was in the car


----------



## Col5632 (28 Jan 2013)

Could this route or something similar be organised for next month?


----------



## Rasmus (28 Jan 2013)

You want a repeat already? Is not perhaps time for you easterlings to come out of hibernation and organize something?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (28 Jan 2013)

Rasmus said:


> You want a repeat already? Is not perhaps time for you easterlings to come out of hibernation and organize something?


 
It's not a repeat for those who didn't make it.


----------



## Rasmus (28 Jan 2013)

That's your own fault 

I don't have a problem with doing the same route again, if that's what the people wants


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (28 Jan 2013)

Rasmus said:


> That's your own fault
> 
> I don't have a problem with doing the same route again, if that's what the people wants


 
I might even do the hilly bit next time!


----------



## Col5632 (28 Jan 2013)

Rasmus said:


> That's your own fault
> 
> I don't have a problem with doing the same route again, if that's what the people wants


 
I'm up for it 

I'm struggling to think of routes or places we aint done recently


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (28 Jan 2013)

How about doing it in reverse? Get the climbing out of the way first


----------



## Col5632 (28 Jan 2013)

Fokker said:


> How about doing it in reverse? Get the climbing out of the way first


 
That would be a good plan, least the people who have done it will get to do it the other way round


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (28 Jan 2013)

Funny thing is......I dont remember going downhill much......it seemed all uphill after the cycle path


----------



## Scoosh (28 Jan 2013)

Harry_Palmer79 said:


> I might even do the hilly bit next time!


There's a _hill _???


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (28 Jan 2013)

I'd be up for the ride, any date after the 12th is good for me.


----------



## Col5632 (29 Jan 2013)

How about 16th Feb?


----------



## Edwardoka (29 Jan 2013)

No preferences for date here!


----------



## tug benson (29 Jan 2013)

Fokker said:


> How about doing it in reverse? Get the climbing out of the way first


 
is it a tough climb?


----------



## Rasmus (29 Jan 2013)

tug benson said:


> is it a tough climb?


 
A challenge, but not really tough. First there's a long slog through Maryhill and Bearsden. The climb itself then consists of two decently steep, but fairly short, sections, with a downhill/flat bit in between.


----------



## mr messy (29 Jan 2013)

Rasmus said:


> That's your own fault
> 
> I don't have a problem with doing the same route again, if that's what the people wants


 
Im up for another pootle around the countryside. Might even shed some weight this time by emptying crap out my rucksack and washing bike beforehand!


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (30 Jan 2013)

tug benson said:


> is it a tough climb?


 
I am over 50,unfit and was riding a 30lb commuting bike


----------



## Col5632 (30 Jan 2013)

tug benson said:


> is it a tough climb?





Fokker said:


> I am over 50,unfit and was riding a 30lb commuting bike


 
I'm sure you will be fine on your 8kg bike Jamie


----------



## GBC (1 Feb 2013)

Sounds good and I hope to be there. A bit concerned about my legs after the last outing though, so I've got a lumpy 25 miler planned for tomorrow to see what happens.

I've been playing about with routes on the south of Glasgow and came up with this one. It could be done either way round with Eaglesham being the obvious starting place. Hairmyres rail station is about 2 miles away and there is plenty of car parking in Eaglesham itself.
It's quite a long route, 90km with 1300mtrs of climbing so probably best left until there's a bit more daylight. I've never cycled south of the A71 before, so if anyone has any knowledge of that part, and a suitable place for a cake stop , Muirkirk possibly,please let us know.


----------



## Edwardoka (1 Feb 2013)

GBC said:


> I've been playing about with routes on the south of Glasgow and came up with this one.


That link hasn't worked (it links to a file on your machine), but I can guess roughly what kind of route it is based on it being called the Muirkirk Circular and starting/ending at Eaglesham.



GBC said:


> I've never cycled south of the A71 before, so if anyone has any knowledge of that part, and a suitable place for a cake stop , Muirkirk possibly,please let us know.


I've been down to Muirkirk a few times (last time was the 5th Jan) and the back road from Loudoun Hill to the Strathaven->Muirkirk road is pretty scenic, and the Strathaven->Muirkirk road itself is also relatively quiet and scenic.

I didn't see anything resembling a suitable cake stop in Muirkirk, although there is a Co-op if desperation kicks in...
So long as the route doesn't go onto the A70 for more than a mile I'm quite content. I've found myself hating that road every single time I've ridden it - slow tarmac, no verges, fast traffic, quite exposed and usually has the prevailing wind rushing up it.

Cheers
Ed


----------



## GBC (1 Feb 2013)

Sorry about the link,





It was actually a Memory Map file, which I have attached before, but damned if I can remember how. Any tips would be good


----------



## GBC (1 Feb 2013)

Edwardoka said:


> I didn't see anything resembling a suitable cake stop in Muirkirk, although there is a Co-op if desperation kicks in...
> So long as the route doesn't go onto* the A70 for more than a mile I'm quite conten*t. I've found myself hating that road every single time I've ridden it - slow tarmac, no verges, fast traffic, quite exposed and usually has the prevailing wind rushing up it.


 
It's only about 3km Ed, then turn off to Sorn and Galston, up to the A77 and then over the Eaglesham Moor Road. The A719 isn't a bundle of laughs, but I've never really had a problem on it.

George.


----------



## Edwardoka (1 Feb 2013)

I don't know how to use Memory Map, but I quickly traced your route on ridewithgps:
http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2111461

Looks good, although I'm really not sure about the likelihood of decent cake stops


----------



## GBC (1 Feb 2013)

Edwardoka said:


> I don't know how to use Memory Map, but I quickly traced your route on ridewithgps:
> http://ridewithgps.com/routes/2111461
> 
> Looks good, although I'm really not sure about the likelihood of decent cake stops


 
Spot on Ed. I would hope their would be somewhere to stop between Muirkirk, Sorn, Galston. I'll check it out nearer the time.


----------



## glasgowjim (1 Feb 2013)

GBC said:


> Spot on Ed. I would hope their would be somewhere to stop between Muirkirk, Sorn, Galston. I'll check it out nearer the time.


 
You'll find a nice cafe in Galston, left at the roundabout if coming from Muirkirk, and it's on the right hand side and looks a bit like an old church.


----------

